# Munsters Coach/Dragula repop



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Found this today at Tower Hobbies...

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXWGE9&P=7


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i'm stoked !! :thumbsup:
hb


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

That's great! Now I can build Dragula without having to find a Blueprinter kit.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Out of all of the new releases that I read over at MegaHobby's site This is one of the kits I am most excited about. Not to mention it comes in a limited collectors tin! Even if it is NOT that limited.....it makes no difference. I want one for my collection too. I can't wait to see what the tins look like! I like metal boxes with cool artwork. Mysterion and the Red Baron were are some of my favorite tins from revell. I hope AMT ERTL does some neat artwork and not just a few pictures of the built up kits. I get kinda turned off when a model company uses built up pics over a great piece of art. I don't mind the cast photos they have done on the other boxes. I am just a sucker for eye candy!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I didn't realise they were reissuing it in a collectors tin!! Thanks for the info DF.:thumbsup: Maybe they'll use the original art. Koach on one side, Dragula on the other??. 
I have the blueprinter issue and I've cut the Dragula up ready for a superdetail project. I'm planning on scratchbuilding the chassis and adding the block and heads from one of the Revell Buttera kits. They have spot-on Cobra smallblocks and the one I have is perfect for the kit!
If anyone else plans on doing this to their kit, I highly reccommend the George Barris TV and Movie Cars book. It has a nice colour shot of the Dragula with its body off. If anyone needs info, I also have an old Hot Rodder magazine with shots of it being built.
Out of all the showcars ever produced, this is in my top 3 (the others are Li'l Coffin, and Boothill Express).

Chris.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Yeah, Round 2 is reissuing them. They were on display at iHobby.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------

